# room sound treatment



## klamia71 (Apr 18, 2011)

hi to everyone.,..
i,m new here and i found many interesting things at the site.
so....
i have an home cinema system 
my equipment is:
speakers : jmlab electra 1027 be
centre sp : B&W CDMC special edition
SUB : VELODYNE VA 1012
SCREEN : AMLETO 136"
projector : infocus in83
surround spk : b&w thx dipole
av amp : DENON AVC-A1D
stereo amp : krell s-300i
some pics are below along with mesurments of the room
so
i want to sound treat my room with some custom made bass traps and and reflection panels.


----------



## klamia71 (Apr 18, 2011)

fotos


----------



## klamia71 (Apr 18, 2011)

some more


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

These are the bass traps i made easy and do a great job. I covered mine with black calico and i used accustic insulation. Good Luck


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice setup. Of course this is probably the wrong area to post this question (Home Audio Acoustics would be better).

The one side of room where all of your windows are is going to be tricky unless the gap between the window and door is at the first reflection point. You might also want to get some heavier drapes for those windows. 

You could use free standing gobo traps seeing that there is a lack of wall-hanging space on either side.

Bass traps in the front corners will be tough also unless you shrink your screen. It doesn't look like there's a whole lot of room to play with on the left hand side.


----------

